# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  كيف تستعد لشهر رمضان...

## مجودة

| 
أولاً : الاستعداد النفسي والعملي لهذا الشهر الفضيل :

• ممارسة الدعاء قبل مجيئ رمضان ومن الدعاء الوارد  :Frown:  اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان)

وم
ن النيات المطلوبة في هذا الشهر :
* نية ختم القرآن لعدة مرات مع التدبر .

* نية التوبة الصادقة من جميع الذنوب السالفة .

* نية أن يكون هذا الشهر بداية انطلاقة للخير والعمل الصالح وإلى الأبد بإذن الله .

* نية كسب أكبر قدر ممك نمن الحسنات في هذا الشهر ففيه تضاعف الأجور والثواب .

* نية تصحيح السلوك والخلق والمعاملة الحسنة لجميع الناس .

* نية العمل لهذا الدين ونشره بين الناس مستغلاً روحانية هذا الشهر .

* نية وضع برنامج ملئ بالعبادة والطاعة والجدية بالإلتزام به

• المطالعة الإيمانية :وهي عبارة عن قراءة بعض كتب الرقائق المختصة بهذا الشهر الكريم لكي تتهيأ النفس لهذا الشهر بعاطفة إيمانية مرتفعة

• إقرأ كتاب لطائف المعارف ( باب وظائف شهر رمضان ) وسوف تجد النتيجة .

• صم شيئاً من شعبان فهو كالتمرين على صيام رمضان وهو الاستعداد العملي لهذا الشهر الفضيل تقول عائشة رضي الله عنها( وما رأيته صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر صياماً منهفي شعبان) .

• استثمر أخي المسلم فضائل رمضان وصيامه :مغفرة ذنوب ،عتق منالنار ،فيه ليلة مباركة ، تستغفر لك الملائكة ،يتضاعف فيه الأجر والثواب.
• استثمارك لهذه الفضائل يعطيك دافعاً نفسياً للاستعداد له .
• استمع إلى بعض الأشرطة الرمضانية قبل أن يهل هلاله المبارك .

أسهل طريقة لختم القرآن الكريم في شهر رمضان
لمتابعة جديد الأدعية والأذكار في حلوة مكتوب على بريدك اشتركي هنا

• تخطيط :
أ – استمع كل يوم إلى شريط واحد أو شريطين في البيت أو السيارة .
• قراءة تفسير آيات الصيام من كتب التفسير .
(اجلس بنا نعش رمضان )شعار ما قبل رمضان وهو عبارة عن جلسة أخوية مع منتحب من أهل الفضل والعمل الصالح تتذاكر معهم كيف تعيش رمضان كما ينبغي(فهذه الجلسة الإيماني
ة تحدث أثراً طيباً في القلب للتهيئة الرمضانية) .

• تخصيص مبلغ مقطوع من راتبك أو مكافأتك الجامعية لهذا الشهر لعمل بعض المشاريع الرمضانية مثل:
* صدقة رمضان .
* كتب ورسائل ومطويات للتوزيع الخيري .
* الاشتراك في مشروعات إفطار صائم لشهر كامل.
* شنطة رمضان وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الأطعمة توزع على الفقراء في بداية الشهر الي نهايته
* الذهاب إلى بيت الله الحرام لتأدية العمرة للمستطيع .
* تعلم فقه الصيام ( آداب وأحكام ) من خلال الدروس العلميةفي المساجد وغيرها .
* حضور بعض المحاضرات والندوات المقامة بمناسبة قرب شهررمضان .
* تهيئة من في البيت من زوجة وأولاد لهذا الشهر الكريم .
( من خلال الحوار والمناقشة في كيفية الاستعداد لهذا الضيف الكريم – ومن حلال المشاركة الأخوية لتوزيع الكتيبات والأشرطة على أهل الحي فإنها وسيلة لزرع الحس الخيري والدعوي في أبناء العائلة).

ثانياً : الاستعداد الدعوي

يستعد الداعية إلى الله بالوسائل التالية :
* حقيبة الدعوة ( هدية الصائم الدعوية ) :
فهي تعين الصائم وتهئ نفسه على فعل الخيرفي هذا الشهر ..
محتويات هذه الحقيبة :كتيب رمضاني – مطوية – شريط جديد –– سواك .... الخ

* تأليف بعض الرسائل والمطويات القصيرة مشاركة في تهيئة الناس لعمل الخير في الشهر الجزيل .

* إعداد بعض الكلمات والتوجيهات الإيمانية والتربوية إعداداً جيداً لإلقائها في مسجد الحي .

* التربية الأسرية من خلال الدرس اليومي أو الأسبوعي .

* توزيع الكتيب والشريط الإسلامي على أهل الحي والأحياء المجاورة .

* ا ستغلال الحصص الدراسية للتوجيه والنصيحة للطلاب.

* طرح مشروع إفطار صائم أثناء التجمعات الأسرية العامة والخاصة .

* التعاون الدعوي مع المؤسسات ...

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو على الموضوع الهام

----------


## مجودة

[rainbow]شكرا لمرورك محمد[/rainbow]

----------

